# Anyone know of any other animal forums? Specifically dog cat ad horse?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Specifically dog, cat, and horse. lol i love the betta fish forum


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

dog/cat channel.com, same username and password for both


----------

